# How can I prepare for homelessness with Asperger's Sydrome?



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Long story short, I'm becoming homeless because of

This thread: http://personalitycafe.com/education-career-talk/255009-anyone-taken-new-2014-ged.html
This thread: http://personalitycafe.com/education-career-talk/261369-possible-get-job-no-high-school-diploma-aspergers.html#post7839273
This thread: What are the chances of my father surviving primary liver cancer? - INTJ Forum
And partially this thread: http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/257210-whats-best-way-eliminate-my-sex-drive.html

How can I prepare? Any advice?


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

You are clearly under a lot of stress right now due to having financial difficulties, difficulties getting your GED, and having a close family member having a life-threatening disease. You are in crisis mode and are not thinking clearly. Please don't make any brash decisions right now!

Many people who move to the streets have trouble getting back to a normal and decent living standard, so I don't advise you to do this. Please find some objective information about what to expect on the new exam before you decide anything further.

Due to your circumstances (eg., you being in financial need, having Aspergers, and your father battling cancer), you might be able to get some sort of financial assistance. Please look up resources in your area to see what might be available to you. And even if it doesn't look like there might be anything available to you, see if you can speak to a community social worker who can help point you to them.

Please take care of yourself. From the tone and abrupt-nature of your threads and posts, you sound very panicked and you need to be taking care of your physical and mental health right now. Please don't try to tackle everything yourself and speak to friends and family who can check-in with you to make sure that you are thinking logically and safely.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

If you are utterly convinced you are going to be homeless I would advise you to get survival training (lots of memorization and hands on skills) and attempt to live in a more wooded area. If you have aspergers I advise you to read text type books like How to Stay Alive in the Woods and Backpackers manuals, that stuff is perfect for you, because people who do well with urban poverty and homelessness usually have more social or performance skills, as you can't exactly survive, well you can, but urban homelessness requires more social skill. Smelly, badly dressed, inept homeless people don't fare as well in the city, sad but true, I say this having lived in L.A.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

BlissfulDreams said:


> You are clearly under a lot of stress right now due to having financial difficulties, difficulties getting your GED, and having a close family member having a life-threatening disease. You are in crisis mode and are not thinking clearly. Please don't make any brash decisions right now!
> 
> Many people who move to the streets have trouble getting back to a normal and decent living standard, so I don't advise you to do this. Please find some objective information about what to expect on the new exam before you decide anything further.
> 
> ...


I know what's on the exam. I've taken it, as I said in one of the threads. This stuff is very difficult. I feel defective because I know I have no future in this new world where college is the new high school. Watching stuff like:





makes me so depressed. They're so superior. I am of no value in this world. I will never have value like that.

My community is horrible. I can't find any help here. Vocational rehab rejected me. I basically get the hint that "Asperger's isn't a _real_ disability. How dare you waste our time when we have real disabled people here?"

I have no friends. My only close family member is in the hospital and we were never on good terms.

Thank you for taking the time to reply, and sorry to burden you.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

fourtines said:


> If you are utterly convinced you are going to be homeless I would advise you to get survival training (lots of memorization and hands on skills) and attempt to live in a more wooded area. If you have aspergers I advise you to read text type books like How to Stay Alive in the Woods and Backpackers manuals, that stuff is perfect for you, because people who do well with urban poverty and homelessness usually have more social or performance skills, as you can't exactly survive, well you can, but urban homelessness requires more social skill. Smelly, badly dressed, inept homeless people don't fare as well in the city, sad but true, I say this having lived in L.A.


Thank you for the advice. I often wonder if nonexistence would be easier.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Stampede said:


> Thank you for the advice. I often wonder if nonexistence would be easier.



No sir. You can do it, either way.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

@*Stampede*
No doubt covered already but I do wonder have you queried if any homeless shelters or charities (homeless, cancer support, autism, disability, unemployment, advice hotlines and life skills etc) exist to advise you better, when it is clear that few will fully understand your situation on the internet only.

Alas I know nothing of US ways or means of support aside from noting how charities and specialist support services might be the way to go... in the UK if you can medically verify autism through documentation then charities and housing or social services have a duty of care when you are seen as a vulnerable adult that has unmet needs, being seen as more at risk of exploitation or NEET criteria (not in education employment or training as a result of your condition)...take time to review the laws on disability.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

@Stampede

First of all, you are not burdening me. You are going through a lot right now and because you are having so much difficulty finding help around you, you are turning to people online with the hope that someone will be able to point you to an answer. I'm not about to turn away someone like that, especially since I myself chose to click on the thread and respond to you. I'll do what I can to try to help, but you have to try to help yourself too. I'll address each of your concerns in the post above, one at a time.

There are multiple ways of looking at the exam. Right now you are viewing it as something that is extremely difficult and impossible. However, because of the things you yourself mentioned, I don't view it that way. You said you have taken it and know what to expect. That means that you have a rough idea of the different types of math that you would be required to study. You can make a rough list of what types of questions you would need to know how to answer and from there you can look up the high school (maybe it would just be 12th grade) requirements/curriculum and find yourself appropriate study tools. It would work the same way for science.

Without the right tools and the right health and mindset, anything can seem impossible. But you're a smart guy and you got honours in other subjects. I'm sure you can work towards at least a passing grade in these other subjects but you've got to make sure that you are physically and mentally healthy enough to do it and keep trying even when you've failed at it previously.

Also, please stop comparing yourself to people such as those in the video you linked. They are the exception and not the rule. Is that how you define success? You have to be the top at whatever you do? You have to be exceptional in everything you undertake? I notice that you try to define yourself as an INTJ and as someone with Asperger's and because there have been times when you haven't fit the stereotypes, you interpret it as personal failure.

This is a really unhealthy way to live and you set yourself up for disappointment. You won't be the best at everything you attempt to do and this doesn't make you a failure. It just means that you are like everyone else in the sense that there will be some things you are better at and some things that you will struggle with. You can always work on the second and they probably won't come easy to you, but that's perfectly okay.

Yes, people do say that a bachelor's degree is the new high school diploma, but this doesn't mean that you're screwed if you don't have a degree. You have to take things one step at a time and look for opportunities and resources around you. Sometimes you have to think outside of the box. I believe that you can find a way out of this mess and that your circumstances can actually make things a bit easier to get resources due to all that you're dealing with. I can't even imagine what it's like.

You have what is known as an invisible disability. This means that it's not immediately noticeable to others like a physical disability would be. Due to this, people will question whether you have a disability and the level of impairment it has. And unfortunately, the level of judgement you have received from others because of this is actually very common due to the level of ignorance that the general population has about these types of things. I have experienced things like this first-hand and it is incredibly aggravating. And so I understand a little bit of what you're going through.

You mentioned that your father is your only *close* relative, but what about other relatives? Do you have any grandparents, aunts and uncles, cousins, or friends of the family that you might be able to live with?

Even if your immediate neighbourhood is very bad, perhaps there is a neighbourhood within reasonable distance that has social workers who assist the general population of your city.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

I have other relatives on my mother's side. They live several states away, and I left them because of domestic abuse.

Yes, should I leave this city? If I did I'd go to another state. I'd still have to be homeless for a long while though. And as much as I have issues with him, I don't want to ditch my father who has cancer right now.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

StElmosDream said:


> @*Stampede*
> No doubt covered already but I do wonder have you queried if any homeless shelters or charities (homeless, cancer support, autism, disability, unemployment, advice hotlines and life skills etc) exist to advise you better, when it is clear that few will fully understand your situation on the internet only.
> 
> Alas I know nothing of US ways or means of support aside from noting how charities and specialist support services might be the way to go... in the UK if you can medically verify autism through documentation then charities and housing or social services have a duty of care when you are seen as a vulnerable adult that has unmet needs, being seen as more at risk of exploitation or NEET criteria (not in education employment or training as a result of your condition)...take time to review the laws on disability.


Of course they advise me better. It isn't as if I have a choice here. As I said, I was unable to get any benefits.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Stampede said:


> I have other relatives on my mother's side. They live several states away, and I left them because of domestic abuse.
> 
> Yes, should I leave this city? If I did I'd go to another state. I'd still have to be homeless for a long while though. And as much as I have issues with him, I don't want to ditch my father who has cancer right now.


If your relatives were abusive towards you, you were right to leave them. Your priority right now is to be somewhere safe and neither being around abusive relatives or moving to the streets would be able to provide that for you.

Moving to another state when you want to be able to visit your father in the hospital if he needs you is not a good idea. I think you should stay in your city until things begin to settle down. You suddenly moving away would make your father worry and I think you're trying to avoid putting any extra stress on him. So try to stay within city limits.

Have you talked to your father at all about this? Do you know if there is a social worker at the hospital that you can speak to? They often have social workers there that family members of patients with severe illness can speak to for emotional support and help with resources. I know this because my father was in the hospital earlier this year due to a stroke. Please look into this and perhaps they can direct you towards other types of services for things not related to medical costs and emotional stress due to illness in the family.

This could be a place to start for you. If you can meet with someone, mention that you are very stressed out due to your father's illness and not being able to find work and you are unsure of how you will be able to find housing if you cannot continue to live in your house or apartment.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

BlissfulDreams said:


> If your relatives were abusive towards you, you were right to leave them. Your priority right now is to be somewhere safe and neither being around abusive relatives or moving to the streets would be able to provide that for you.
> 
> Moving to another state when you want to be able to visit your father in the hospital if he needs you is not a good idea. I think you should stay in your city until things begin to settle down. You suddenly moving away would make your father worry and I think you're trying to avoid putting any extra stress on him. So try to stay within city limits.
> 
> ...


No one at the hospital will help me. My Dad wouldn't tolerate a social worker like that, he's anti-establishment. How do you think I would do in job corps?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

I just learned that my father will likely die in three months, and will almost certainly be dead in six months. Shit, I'm losing everything, my father is dying, this is horrible.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Maybe local church can help with long term solution?
Sorry about your dad..I don't know what to say here. Just know my heart breaks for you and I'm hoping the best for you.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Emerald Legend said:


> Maybe local church can help with long term solution?
> Sorry about your dad..I don't know what to say here. Just know my heart breaks for you and I'm hoping the best for you.


I won't go to a church. 

I will soon have not a single human being on the planet that I'm close to, other than myself. I'm beginning to think that I should fade away. I have no friends, no allies, and no value.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Stampede said:


> No one at the hospital will help me. My Dad wouldn't tolerate a social worker like that, he's anti-establishment. How do you think I would do in job corps?


If you don't mind me asking, how old are you? If you are over 18, you can ask to speak to one privately and your father doesn't have to know. This isn't a matter of being pro- or anti-establishment. It's a matter of survival and personal safety. Thinking otherwise is completely ridiculous.

I don't know what job corps is.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

BlissfulDreams said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how old are you? If you are over 18, you can ask to speak to one privately and your father doesn't have to know. This isn't a matter of being pro- or anti-establishment. It's a matter of survival and personal safety. Thinking otherwise is completely ridiculous.
> 
> I don't know what job corps is.


I'm twenty. How do I go about asking to speak to one privately? Who do I contact, just ask the receptionist?

Guess you won't be able to offer an opinion on that then. Welcome to Job Corps


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Okay. So, you are not a minor and don't require a parent's permission to speak to hospital staff concerning your father. I think you can either phone the receptionist and tell him or her that your father is currently hospitalized and receiving chemotherapy and you are having trouble coping and would like to speak to a social worker who can help direct you to resources and means of coping during and after this process. It might be easier to speak to the receptionist than to a nurse on your father's ward because of your Aspergers. But the receptionist may not have the knowledge about who you can speak to, so you might end up needing to ask a nurse.

I stress the importance of doing this because if you don't receive care when you are experiencing a crisis, left untreated (whether through talking it out with a professional or receiving medical care if that is what you need), it can progress into psychiatric illness if it is severe enough. This is why it is a bad idea to give up and move to the streets or the wilderness just because you're extremely stressed at the moment. You don't want to do anything that makes things more difficult for yourself and so you need to be talking to a professional.

I don't know enough about job corps to give you an opinion on that.

If you are not sure what to look up and if you are comfortable, you can send me a PM with your city/town and state in it and I can try to find a few phone numbers that you can call and places you might be able to go to during an emergency.

Please hang in there.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Stampede said:


> Of course they advise me better. It isn't as if I have a choice here. As I said, I was unable to get any benefits.


I can identify with this sense of limited choices (to some extent), however what I am finding as a fellow Aspie is that until you actually contact and speak with said charities or social services yourself then the answer will always be a 'why bother the answer will always be no hope.'


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Stampede said:


> I won't go to a church.
> 
> I will soon have not a single human being on the planet that I'm close to, other than myself. I'm beginning to think that I should fade away. I have no friends, no allies, and no value.


And the people at most churches would say that you do have value, which is why it's a good idea to go to one.

Pride of our thoughts, holding them as ideals above practical reality basically leads nowhere. I used to do it, and it was a hard lesson to learn.

When I learned the lesson, I basically had to dump most of what I thought I knew, and dumping it has improved my life tremendously.

Fundamentally, you have a belief problem, especially if your beliefs are now preventing you from seeking assistance from people willing to provide it.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Razare said:


> And the people at most churches would say that you do have value, which is why it's a good idea to go to one.
> 
> Pride of our thoughts, holding them as ideals above practical reality basically leads nowhere. I used to do it, and it was a hard lesson to learn.
> 
> ...



I know they would, they say that they think everyone has value because they're manipulative and evil. Of course, their precious holy book tells them that homosexuals should be put to the death, but hey whatever, 3500 year old shitty philosophy and manipulation for the win. The core principle of their book is ignorance. "Don't eat the fruit of knowledge, your ever watching dictator told you to live in ignorance!! All of humanity will suffer because you DARED to obtain knowledge!" 

I was raised by abusive religious fundamentalists. To be blunt, I hate religion. I have no purpose in going there. I'd much prefer to be dead. I live and die by my principles.

"The LORD is a jealous God, filled with vengeance and wrath. He takes revenge on all who oppose him and furiously destroys his enemies! The LORD is slow to get angry, but his power is great, and he never lets the guilty go unpunished. He displays his power in the whirlwind and the storm. The billowing clouds are the dust beneath his feet. At his command the oceans and rivers dry up, the lush pastures of Bashan and Carmel fade, and the green forests of Lebanon wilt. In his presence the mountains quake, and the hills melt away; the earth trembles, and its people are destroyed. Who can stand before his fierce anger? Who can survive his burning fury? His rage blazes forth like fire, and the mountains crumble to dust in his presence. The LORD is good. When trouble comes, he is a strong refuge. And he knows everyone who trusts in him. But he sweeps away his enemies in an overwhelming flood. He pursues his foes into the darkness of night. (Nahum 1:2-8 NLT)


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Stampede said:


> I was raised by abusive religious fundamentalists.


So there you have it, now you judge all religion based upon your experience with it, rather than judging it objectively.



> "The LORD is a jealous God, filled with vengeance and wrath. He takes revenge on all who oppose him and furiously destroys his enemies! The LORD is slow to get angry, but his power is great, and he never lets the guilty go unpunished. He displays his power in the whirlwind and the storm. The billowing clouds are the dust beneath his feet. At his command the oceans and rivers dry up, the lush pastures of Bashan and Carmel fade, and the green forests of Lebanon wilt. In his presence the mountains quake, and the hills melt away; the earth trembles, and its people are destroyed. Who can stand before his fierce anger? Who can survive his burning fury? His rage blazes forth like fire, and the mountains crumble to dust in his presence. The LORD is good. When trouble comes, he is a strong refuge. And he knows everyone who trusts in him. But he sweeps away his enemies in an overwhelming flood. He pursues his foes into the darkness of night. (Nahum 1:2-8 NLT)


Then, God being like this, chose to reconcile the entire world through Christ, thus his enemies are satan and his minions who are already defeated, not people.

I'm sorry other people couldn't convey truth to you, but I fail to see how the limitations of certain people speak to the underlying philosophy.

Nor do I see the connection where, because some people are a certain way, they all must be.

From my perspective, this is very much like, "A black person robbed me, so they must all be bad." Except it's applied to religion.

But suit yourself... some people like living with chips on their shoulders toward certain groups. I used to do it, and probably can be caught doing it still on occasion.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Razare said:


> So there you have it, now you judge all religion based upon your experience with it, rather than judging it objectively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really don't want to devolve this into a religious debate, so I'll just say that my point was I won't go to a church because I have a deep-seeded hatred of religion.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi OP, your posts show clear and obvious signs of depression, perhaps you could get some governmental assistance for that?

I am strongly against homelessness, you are vulnerable now so you'll be even more vulnerable in the streets. Have you thought about couch surfing? It's less dangerous than what you are planning and perhaps, you can ask your hosts to extend your stay if you clean up around the house for them.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Stampede said:


> I really don't want to devolve this into a religious debate, so I'll just say that my point was I won't go to a church because I have a deep-seeded hatred of religion.


You don't have to convert to receive help from a church. Charity doesn't require devotion or conversion. That's basically like trying to purchase religious devotees...which is not the same as offering aid. Churches have a lot of resources, and are a big part of charity and aid in the US. Accepting help from one isn't the same as agreeing with their philosophy. 

After I dropped out of high school, I took a class at a local adult school (for taking the GED) and passed my GED. I think it helped that the knowledge was still fresh, b/c you may not use a lot of what you're expected to perform on a GED in day-to-day life, so the practice can help.
A little later, I went on to a community college and then a state university. How do you like academics? Even though I struggled with the social environment of high school, I found that college was way easier.

I worked as a private house cleaner for a while before that. It doesn't require a GED, but it's hard work (and really boring). I think landscaping and general labor can be similar. It helps if you KNOW people--which I know is hard for autism. Certain trades don't even require education at all, but they do require connections. Also, many people like references, so volunteering or doing jobs for friends and family can help you to build something for your resume. 

Being homeless is hard. I've lived for a few months homeless while a teenager, and I found it more comfortable to sleep in the woods than in a city, though cities have more food. Some methods of being homeless require a lot of socializing...maybe even more than renting and working a job. There are entire subcultures of homelessness in the US, and some of them are quite cannibalistic and predatory. Certainly, developing skills can help with either path.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

meltedsorbet said:


> You don't have to convert to receive help from a church. Charity doesn't require devotion or conversion. That's basically like trying to purchase religious devotees...which is not the same as offering aid. Churches have a lot of resources, and are a big part of charity and aid in the US. Accepting help from one isn't the same as agreeing with their philosophy.
> 
> After I dropped out of high school, I took a class at a local adult school (for taking the GED) and passed my GED. I think it helped that the knowledge was still fresh, b/c you may not use a lot of what you're expected to perform on a GED in day-to-day life, so the practice can help.
> A little later, I went on to a community college and then a state university. How do you like academics? Even though I struggled with the social environment of high school, I found that college was way easier.
> ...


I live in the south, the only shelter around here is churches. They're brainwashing facilities under the guise of morality and charity. I know how religion works, they're going to expect me to be one of them, and I can't live there if I hate their core belief system. There should be state sponsored housing and assistance. Like I said, I'd rather simply die than resort to that.

Yeah, the GED is very difficult in 2014. They justified the change by saying it needed to be a "gateway to college". There needs to be a distinction between vocational education and white collar education; combining the two is destroying my life. I went to the community college around here for class once. It was horrible, they treated us like juveniles and it was more of a therapy session than an educational session. I was also bullied there, as I was in public school (this is a high crime rate bad city). A major reason I dropped out in the first place is because the classroom environment doesn't work for me. I can't learn with twenty other people in the room that the teacher has to cater to and an invisible social hierarchy working in the background.

I've been applying to McDonald's, factories, etc but no one will hire me. I don't have the qualifications nor the social skills to schmooze my foot into the door. I have done volunteer work (part of the reason why voc rehab denied me).

I know, homelessness is horrible. If I die I die. Everyday is more painful than the last anyway, and we're all going to die in like sixty years or so, which is nothing in the grand scope of things. Might as well try living in the woods where I don't have to deal with people. I will soon have no one left on this planet that I care about. So yeah.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

JungleDelRey said:


> Hi OP, your posts show clear and obvious signs of depression, perhaps you could get some governmental assistance for that?
> 
> I am strongly against homelessness, you are vulnerable now so you'll be even more vulnerable in the streets. Have you thought about couch surfing? It's less dangerous than what you are planning and perhaps, you can ask your hosts to extend your stay if you clean up around the house for them.


I was denied all governmental assistance. You can't live off of it anyway. SSI is about half of minimum wage, and minimum wage is below the poverty line.


Can you give me a step by step guide, or link to one, that explains how to couch surf as a homeless aspie? I tried before but it didn't work.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

Stampede said:


> I was denied all governmental assistance. You can't live off of it anyway. SSI is about half of minimum wage, and minimum wage is below the poverty line.
> 
> 
> Can you give me a step by step guide, or link to one, that explains how to couch surf as a homeless aspie? I tried before but it didn't work.


What went wrong if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

JungleDelRey said:


> What went wrong if you don't mind me asking?


When I had to chat with the person and tell them why I was couchsurfing. Aspies are horrible liars.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Stampede said:


> I live in the south, the only shelter around here is churches. They're brainwashing facilities under the guise of morality and charity. I know how religion works, they're going to expect me to be one of them, and I can't live there if I hate their core belief system. There should be state sponsored housing and assistance. Like I said, I'd rather simply die than resort to that.
> 
> Yeah, the GED is very difficult in 2014. They justified the change by saying it needed to be a "gateway to college". There needs to be a distinction between vocational education and white collar education; combining the two is destroying my life. I went to the community college around here for class once. It was horrible, they treated us like juveniles and it was more of a therapy session than an educational session. I was also bullied there, as I was in public school (this is a high crime rate bad city). A major reason I dropped out in the first place is because the classroom environment doesn't work for me. I can't learn with twenty other people in the room that the teacher has to cater to and an invisible social hierarchy working in the background.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't think you have to worry about the church brainwashing you if you're firm about your beliefs. You're not obligated to convert unless it's part of their agreement for offering aid.

My advice is to study for the GED, and enroll in a GED preparation course. You can pass the test even it it takes a lot of practice and dedication.

Also, if you've been diagnosed with autism, then you should check into whether the GED offers accommodations for that. You might be offered more time or something on questions. You can also ask your college about it--usually they have a department dedicated to figuring out what resources people need to achieve their potential.

There are tons of people who struggle against homelessness. And plenty who are always in some danger of becoming homeless. So, don't lose hope. Start with what you can control, like researching resources for your economic situation AND also for your condition. I'm sorry your dad is sick...it sounds like all of it is very overwhelming right now. I think it would be for anyone in your situation. Good luck!


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

meltedsorbet said:


> Well, I don't think you have to worry about the church brainwashing you if you're firm about your beliefs. You're not obligated to convert unless it's part of their agreement for offering aid.
> 
> My advice is to study for the GED, and enroll in a GED preparation course. You can pass the test even it it takes a lot of practice and dedication.
> 
> ...


I will try to study, but I will not enroll in a course. Problem is that I can't find out what to study exactly. All of the free guides just say "study science stuff". The test hasn't existed for long.

Thank you for the suggestion.,


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Update: I will be leaving for homelessness tomorrow. Can't take this shit, and there is no help. Wish me luck.
Edit: Changed my mind, I was having a really horrible time last night and I wasn't thinking clearly.


----------

